# Middle Name for Willow



## WendyG

I'm almost totally decided on the name Willow for a girl but I'm stumped for middle names that would sound good with it. I want something unique, that has nice flow. It doesn't even necessarily have to be something that's used as a name usually. Just something that sounds pretty.

I love science and art, so something that relates to those topics might be nice. (e.g. Cadmium, a metal used in oil paint, or Theria, the subclass of mammals who birth live young... like us humans... I know I'm a nerd lol)

However Cadmium is a toxic metal and Theria makes "Willowtheria" sound like some horrible disease.

Any ideas are welcome!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Willow Starr
Willow Raine
Willow Nova
Willow Lily
Willow Violet
Willow Eclipse
Willow Starla
Willow Juno
Willow Venus

I love the name "Ava Willow" -- We have that on our list! Willow is such a beautiful name!

I hate science & was AWFUL at science in school... so... there are certainly no "science words" coming to mind! But i will keep thinking of some ideas for you.........

I like a good name challenge! :thumbup:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Willow Crystal
Willow Jade/Jaide


----------



## WendyG

I really like some of your suggestions so far! Willow Raine is great. I'd normally like Willow Juno but our dogs name is Juno hahahaha. I like Willow Venus too!


----------



## WendyG

RubyRainbows said:


> Willow Crystal
> Willow Jade/Jaide

Oooh really like Willow Jaide! Or maybe I'd spell it Jayde. Hmmm


----------



## CedarWood

Willow Topaz
Willow Diamond
Willow Dream
Willow Lucina
Willow Luna
Willow Orianna
Willow Pearl
:flower:


----------



## RubyRainbows

WendyG said:


> RubyRainbows said:
> 
> 
> Willow Crystal
> Willow Jade/Jaide
> 
> Oooh really like Willow Jaide! Or maybe I'd spell it Jayde. HmmmClick to expand...

I like that spelling -- very nice!


----------



## mrswhitetobe

Willow Grace
Willow Faith
Willow Mae
Willow Neve
Willow Rose
Willow Emily
Willow Olivia


----------



## jellytot3

Hey, my eldest is called Willow :)
her middle name is Izobelle.
x


----------



## RubyRainbows

How about Willow Saige <----- Soo pretty!!!!


----------



## newmama

ooh, i also like willow jaide!


----------



## Terrilea

Willow Eve
Willow Belle
Willow Sophia
Willow Destiny
Willow Maya
Willow Brooke
Willow Paige
Willow Skye
Willow Azure

Sorry no science/art names though x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Terrilea said:


> Willow Eve
> Willow Belle
> Willow Sophia
> Willow Destiny
> Willow Maya
> Willow Brooke
> Willow Paige
> Willow Skye
> Willow Azure
> 
> Sorry no science/art names though x

Willow Skye is pretty!


----------



## HarmonysMum

Not too sure on science names. 

How about Willow Silver?

I'm better suited to suggesting art names (ex-art student :) )
Willow Florence (birthplace of the renaissance)
Willow Ophelia
Willow Mona
Willow June (Flaming June - Lord Frederic Leighton)
Willow Magdalena (Magdalena was said to be the model for Girl With The Peal Earring)
Willow Maria (It was also suggested that Vermeer's daughter Maria was the model)
Willow Irene (artist Irene Hardwicke Oliveri)
Willow Eve ("The Creation of Eve")
Willow Catarina (artist Catarina van Hemesson)
Willow Angelica (artist Angelika Kauffman)
Willow Georgia (artist Georgia O'Keeffe)
Willow Charlotte (artist Charlotte Salomon)


----------



## LunaRose

How about Willow Saffron? 

Kind of arty as they used to use Saffron in dye and paint, back in the day! I think it sounds pretty too :D xx


----------



## Dukechick

Willow Dawn
Willow Grace


----------



## Thistledown

Willow Cadence
Willow Imbrium (one of the "seas" on the moon)
Willow Ochre
Willow Carmine
Willow Sienna
Willow Haven
Willow Aurora
Willow Robyn
Willow Linnaeus (Or Linne, after Carl Linnaeus, aka, Carl von Linné, the father of binomial nomenclature)


Also think Willow Saige is pretty (though I'd probably spell it Sage, personally)


----------



## Britta

Willow Carys (my fave)
Willow Ruby
Willow Autumn
Willow Iris
Willow Maxine
Willow Faye
Willow Kyra
Willow Rae

Just a few ideas, hope I helped.


----------



## izzys_girl

Thistledown said:


> Willow Cadence
> Willow Imbrium (one of the "seas" on the moon)
> Willow Ochre
> Willow Carmine
> Willow Sienna
> Willow Haven
> Willow Aurora
> Willow Robyn
> Willow Linnaeus (Or Linne, after Carl Linnaeus, aka, Carl von Linné, the father of binomial nomenclature)
> 
> 
> Also think Willow Saige is pretty (though I'd probably spell it Sage, personally)

my nieces name is cadence willow :) lol.. 
i like willow i was hopin for her to use it as first name, but she didn't.
willow mikayva? if ur wanting different. odd. 
alot of names go great with willow..


----------



## Sherry11

Willow Indie
Willow Luna 
Willow Harlow
Willow Jax
Willow Jet
Willow Bo


----------

